# Ventilation



## marscrai (May 16, 2010)

I'm shortly going to be modifying some storage boxes into mouse homes and having read numerous threads/guides I have a question which remains unanswered.

Rarther than removing sections of the box and replacing them with mesh panels, if I were to drill the lid full of holes and also drill some high up around the sides of the box would this provide enough ventilation?

I'm assuming that with this being such a simple idea, and not seeing it anywhere else this would indicate that the answer is no - hence noone is doing it, but I thought I'd ask anyway. Is there also a potential problem of the mice enlarging the holes through chewing and then escaping?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I would cut out sections of the plastic with a hot knife and attach wire mesh.

I have found that just drilling holes does not provide enough ventilation.

my mice tend to chew up toilet roll tubes i give them, i think that may stop them chewing plastic.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, meeces are really compulsive about chomping through anything they can get their teeth into. Any soft plastic (flexible) will be shredded given enough time. Even stiff plastic like Toobs or the better kinds of wheels get reduced to colorful trash. Some meeces will even worry the sides and inside corners with claws and teeth until they give way.

Ventilation is very important in preventing ear, eye and respiratory problems from ammonia buildup; I always have some sort of fan going to circulate the air around my plexi tanks in order to help disperse the sir inside the tanks, as I'm not willing to put holes in the sides of those. Any tank that is more than 10 inches in height needs to have some sort of measure taken to allow movement of fresh air into it.

I try to give my meeces balsa items and kiln dried pine is pretty good too, to chew on so they won't eat their other furnishings. Certain types of fruitwood are the best for that, as they are superhard, just be sure to check to see if it's nontoxic; removing the bark is probably required in most kinds. Almonds in the shell are another option; some meeces can't leave 'em alone. I'm not sure of other nuts in the shell; I'm going to try to find out about that.

Of course, the highly bred English type show mouse probably does not do all the stuff I mentioned, having been bred to be docile and calm...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It does depend on how they've been bred. My show mice are extremely good and never chew anything. Even if you take the top off their cage, they'll just sit there looking over the edge 

Regardless, I have learnt that drilled holes don't provide enough ventilation. The boxes also get incredibly humid without big sections of mesh.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried just having drills on the top, and like everyone else, it gets too humid inside. Sorry, you're in for the mesh and hot glue gun. After some trial and error, what I found works best is that I get a cheap junk knife, from a thrift store or something, and heat it on the stove. Cut out your section or plastic (by the way, do NOT pick up the dropped plastic immediately... wait a couple minutes for it to cool... found that out the hard way. Blisters... not pretty  ) For using the hot glue, I found it useful to lay a really thick, deep layer of glue, and then press the mesh down into it. Again, not with your fingers. Use a popsicle stick or something. Other than that, Good Luck!


----------



## marscrai (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, I'll get myself some mesh and get started!


----------

